# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  According to VICEs food site, Brooklyn barbecue is taking over the world.

## Crunch

Yes, the Brooklyn in New York. 

From Vice:

Brooklyn BBQ is spreading to every corner of the worldColombia, Spain, Panama, Sweden, England, and Japanlooking like it came straight out of Williamsburg. But why aren't these countries taking cues from Texas or Kansas City? 

https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/arti...chiestwitterus






I'm sure there is good barbecue in Brooklyn. I'm also sure the brisket pictured isn't it. The picture does leave a bit to be desired for the apparent world-leading brand of barbecue. 

On behalf of Texas and every state in the south, stop embarrassing BBQ.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-05-2018),Kris P Bacon (03-05-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yes, the Brooklyn in New York. 
> 
> From Vice:
> 
> Brooklyn BBQ is spreading to every corner of the world—Colombia, Spain, Panama, Sweden, England, and Japan—looking like it came straight out of Williamsburg. But why aren't these countries taking cues from Texas or Kansas City? 
> 
> https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/arti...chiestwitterus
> 
> 
> ...


First, Brooklyn BBQ is not taking over the world, it is not even taking over Brooklyn.

Second, the meat pictured in that photo looks gross.

----------

Crunch (03-05-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

Brooklyn BBQ? Who the heck are they. If someone put what's pictured in front of me I'd get up & walk out. Texas BBQ is the only way to go, a true BBQ.

----------


## Crunch

It looks like the Michelle Obama school lunch version of barbecue. (except for the beer)

----------

Beachcomber (03-05-2018),Thing 1 (03-06-2018),Traddles (03-05-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Brooklyn Barbecue and Chicken Feet soup.  Yum Yum

If anyone had the slightest idea that was a good barbecue the only other thing they have ever eaten is Spam sandwiches.

----------


## Traddles

What are the brownish-looking things in the upper left of the tray? Cornbread is doing it right, or at least better. Needs coleslaw and maybe fries. Pickles are garnish, not the vegetable! And where's the rest of the star attraction, the brisket?!

----------


## Coolwalker

Funny, because up east they think Bar-Que is something you do, not something you eat. Ya'll want Bar-Que, mosey down south and we'll show you Bar-Que.

----------

Thing 1 (03-06-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Lol. BBQ brisket with no BBQ sauce.  :Thinking:  :Geez:

----------

Coolwalker (03-05-2018)

----------


## JMWinPR

Vice??? 'Bout the same as Mother Jones without the intelligence.

----------


## Beachcomber

http://barbequelovers.com/

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@tiny1 , you'd better have a look at this fake news.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Doesn't even have a decent smoke ring.

----------


## Beachcomber

https://www.bbqguys.com/kamado-joe/j...grill-on-stand

----------


## Crunch

Bless their hearts

----------


## Big Dummy

Did Podesta  get out of the pizza biz and switch to BBQ?

----------


## Rory

South Carolina mustard barbecue is better than Texas', but regardless, not everyone drowns their meat in sugar.  Don't like their take, don't eat it.

----------


## NuYawka

The only things we barbecued in Brooklyn were burgers and hot dogs.

That's it.

----------


## NuYawka

Oh, and corn.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Bless their hearts


The average Yankee has no idea that is how a southerner calls someone stupid in a polite way!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Crunch (03-05-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> The average Yankee has no idea that is how a southerner calls someone stupid in a polite way!


That is one of my favorite insults.

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-05-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The average Yankee has no idea that is how a southerner calls someone stupid in a polite way!


I have a friend who often tells folks in public conversation, "That's nice" .
After listening to her say that a few times  during very argumentative debates, i asked her about it. 
She told me its her code for , F@ck you.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
And she always says it with a smile.

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-05-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Yes, the Brooklyn in New York. 
> 
> From Vice:
> 
> Brooklyn BBQ is spreading to every corner of the world—Colombia, Spain, Panama, Sweden, England, and Japan—looking like it came straight out of Williamsburg. But why aren't these countries taking cues from Texas or Kansas City? 
> 
> https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/arti...chiestwitterus
> 
> 
> ...


The meat looks dry while being greasy.  Hopefully it is neither.

Those buns are universal.  They are gluey, tasteless and stick to the roof of your mouth.  Best avoided.

Are those supposed to be dill pickles?

NYC has had many great foods.  NYC does ethnic probably better than anywhere in the world.

BBQ?  No.

----------


## Traddles

> Bless their hearts


That was Ted Cruz's response. The "translation" of that phrase my kids and I heard was that it means, "You idiot!"

It's not from the South, but this place, Armadillo Willy's, is pretty decent,


rib-meals.jpg

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> That is one of my favorite insults.


I like to say, "well, GOD bless em".

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

> The meat looks dry while being greasy.  Hopefully it is neither.
> 
> *Those buns are universal.  They are gluey, tasteless and stick to the roof of your mouth.  Best avoided.
> *
> Are those supposed to be dill pickles?
> 
> NYC has had many great foods.  NYC does ethnic probably better than anywhere in the world.
> 
> BBQ?  No.


Right out of a plastic bag! The only thing that looks worth a damn is the beer, no doubt needed to choke down the rest of it!

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> That was Ted Cruz's response. The "translation" of that phrase my kids and I heard was that it means, "You idiot!"
> 
> It's not from the South, but this place, Armadillo Willy's, is pretty decent,
> 
> 
> rib-meals.jpg


Do I see potato salad? If so, they have the right idea!

----------


## Traddles

> Do I see potato salad? If so, they have the right idea!


Looking at Armadillo Willy's menu, they do have potato salad. Their spicy peanut slaw is pretty tasty, as are their sweet potato fries. My daughter likes the garlic-Parmesan fries (which would probably get me banished to sleeping on the couch for a night).

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-05-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Looking at Armadillo Willy's menu, they do have potato salad. Their spicy peanut slaw is pretty tasty, as are their sweet potato fries. My daughter likes the garlic-Parmesan fries (which would probably get me banished to sleeping on the couch for a night).


Then don't go here.  Went a few times.  Once heading back to the SF peninsula we stopped for a beer.  The bartender ask what we'd have, we told him.  He backed away and said, "Whew, been to the garlic fest eh?"

The Gilroy/Morgan Hill area grows garlic, mushrooms, tomatoes, and spices.  They cook and can most of their product.  The whole area smells like spaghetti sauce cooking.

Gilroy Garlic Festival | General Info  FAQ

----------


## Thing 1

That "BBQ" looks like it was made in New York City.

----------


## Thing 1

> The meat looks dry while being greasy.  Hopefully it is neither.
> 
> Those buns are universal.  They are gluey, tasteless and stick to the roof of your mouth.  Best avoided.
> 
> Are those supposed to be dill pickles?
> 
> NYC has had many great foods.  NYC does ethnic probably better than anywhere in the world.
> 
> BBQ?  No.


Did not recognize the beer at first. Some hipster craft brew?

----------


## Thing 1

> Brooklyn BBQ? Who the heck are they. If someone put what's pictured in front of me I'd get up & walk out. Texas BBQ is the only way to go, a true BBQ.


I prefer East Carolina BBQ.

----------


## Thing 1

> What are the brownish-looking things in the upper left of the tray?!


King's Hawaiian Rolls, I think.

----------

